# Cavallotto per calze



## PAJAKI

Avete un'idea di come si possa tradurre?
Io ho pensato: card wrap.
Sono quei cartellini che si piegano a metà e si applicano a vari articoli tessili.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Secondo me "cavallotto" significa tutt'altro.. Sei sicuro che sia il termine corretto per descrivere un cartellino?


----------



## PAJAKI

Si tratta di un termine tecnico dell'industria cartotecnica. Non è precisamente un cartellino. Non so descriverlo meglio.


----------



## k_georgiadis

In the Paravia dictionary it is stated that "cavallotto" is a U-shaped staple (but staples are usually made of metal!)


----------



## PAJAKI

Grazie Georgiadis. 
Effettivamente il cartellino ha la forma di una V ed ha anche un pendaglio ma è fatto di cartoncino.


----------



## cmarino

*L*'inglese è molto più semplice dell'italiano.
*I*o direi: "Tag"


----------



## PAJAKI

Ho trovato che la traduzione per cavallotto è "inlay-card". Nel caso specifico si tratta di quei cartoncini stampati solo su un lato  che si mettono nelle confezioni delle lenzuola a "cavallo" del prodotto, lasciandone comparire una parte. Inlay-card è anche quella dei cd e delle vecchie audiocassette.


----------



## maryscotti221166

Ciao a tutti,
Qualcuno sa come si chiama in inglese il cavallotto? 
Navigando in rete ho trovato "rider label", ma con pochi riscontri e non madrelingua, quindi non sono affatto certa che vada bene.
Per chi non lo sapesse, il cavallotto è quel cartoncino piegato in due e cucito sull'elastico della calza (o, a volte, sulla punta). Su di esso sono solitamente stampate la composizione, la taglia, le istruzioni di lavaggio e, naturalmente, il marchio. 
Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ci puoi postare una foto per favore?


----------



## maryscotti221166

Tutte le fotografie mostrano i marchi, cosa che credo sia meglio evitare. 
In alternativa ho questa immagine, spero sia abbastanza chiara!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Aren't those labels?


----------



## tsoapm

I have an idea that they don’t have a specific name in English, but I’m no expert in the matter. It’s basically just a particular part of the packaging, isn’t it? Folded card?

They aren't hung up with them are they? I found some references to open-hanger cards, which sounds relevant, but I can't find any images of them.


----------



## maryscotti221166

Thanks Pietruzzo, yes, they are labels, but "label" is too generic and can be mistaken for many other different kinds of labels such as stickers, tags...

Thank you too tsoapm, adding the adjective "folded" sounds like an excellent solution to make it easily understandable!
Yes, sometimes the socks are hung up with them, but not necessarily and not in all cases. The main purpose of the "cavallotto" is showing the brand name and logo and the fabric composition/care instructions. Sometimes they include a hanger, sometimes they don't. 
I hoped to find some mothertongue sock manufacturer!


----------



## Mary49

"Header card" ?


----------



## tsoapm

A possibility, but I'd be a bit hesitant about it, because the tights will be folded, won't they? It wouldn't be at the head of anything, in any meaningful sense. Those ones are at the head of a bag containing the product.


----------



## maryscotti221166

I agree. It sounds like correct but not really quite...


----------



## bobes

If they are not just labels, then they are socks labels


----------



## tsoapm

Are we talking stockings/tights or socks? I was assuming tights, but I suppose it’s not a given. Ahhh, you’ve both said “socks”. I guess it's more likely; I suppose you'd ruin the others by putting staples through them as seems to be the case in the pictures.


bobes said:


> socks labels





maryscotti221166 said:


> "label" is too generic and can be mistaken for many other different kinds of labels such as stickers, tags...


I’m not sure I’d call these labels anyway; can’t put my finger on _why_...


----------



## maryscotti221166

Yes! We are talking about socks!  
"sock labels" sounds simple and effective; at the same time I would really like to find the proper word used by manufacturers... Anyone out there?


----------



## Mary49

C'era già un thread su "cavallotto"    http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/cavallotto.440033/
Vedi questo:  "After checking the quality of every sock, they are paired and ready for packaging. We use a simply printed recycled *cardboard label* to present every pair of socks".


----------



## ohbice

A me sembra che "sock tags" (più o meno appendibili) abbia riscontri positivi googolando immagini. Una ulteriore proposta oltre a quelle già avanzate.
Ciao
p

Ps: non nuova, vedo ora che anche nel vecchio thread citato da mary si parla di tags.


----------



## maryscotti221166

Ma!!! Grazie Mary49, non mi spiego perché non ho trovato il thread preesistente, eppure ho cercato bene prima di aprirne uno nuovo, o almeno credevo!
Non contiene soluzioni interessanti, però. Ho cercato "inlay-card" in Google.uk ma non ho trovato riscontri.
Molto più interessante l'altro sito "simply printed recycled cardboard label". Grazie!

Hai ragione obhice, "socks tags" dà ottimi riscontri.
L'avevo scartato perché il "tag" è più spesso un cartellino pendente forato, non doppio (not folded), che viene appeso al capo (non solo alle calze ma anche a tutti gli altri capi di abbigliamento) tramite una cordicella o un calabrone, ma in effetti sembra essere molto usato anche per descrivere il cavallotto. 
Grazie!


----------



## Tellure

New with tags
A brand-new, unused, unworn and undamaged item in the original packaging (such as the original box or bag) and/or with the original tags attached.

Non so se posso postare il link di e..y.


----------



## maryscotti221166

Grazie alla stringa ho trovato la pagina ugualmente anche senza link! 
OK ho capito che sicuramente posso usare "tag", ma se spuntasse qualcuno che lavora in un calzificio madrelingua ...sarà il benvenuto! 
Intanto grazie ancora a tutti!


----------



## tsoapm

maryscotti221166 said:


> Ho cercato "inlay-card" in Google.uk ma non ho trovato riscontri.


‘Inlay’ is a term I know from CDs, clearly as something that you lay in the CD case; I don’t suppose it’s appropriate, no.


----------



## chipulukusu

In most of the department stores I know, they normally use a combination of a plastic _sock hanger_ or _sock hook_ and a cardboard _sock label. _This _cavallotto_ thing seems to be a cheaper way to get the same result, but not very much used in the UK, as far as I can see. Otherwise they just put bargain socks in a basket wrapped by five or six in a small self-adhesive sock label.


----------



## Bonebrescia

I work  in an italian socks factory. My english clients call it "rider card"


----------



## tsoapm

maryscotti221166 said:


> Navigando in rete ho trovato "rider label", ma con pochi riscontri e non madrelingua, quindi non sono affatto certa che vada bene.


Aha! Almost back to the beginning then, but a "card", which certainly sounds more intuitive to me.

I can’t believe we really found a sock specialist: thanks!


----------



## ohbice

Boh, o è una cosa molto gergale... a me con _rider card _escono solo figurine (googolando immagini). Anche _socks rider card _dà esiti sconfortanti...
Ripeto, boh.
p


----------



## Fooler

Stando a quest'azienda sono proprio _cardboard_ _rider _

_http://www.tecnopea.com/prodotti-dettaglio.php/lang_en/id_61/rider-station.html_

http://www.tecnopea.com/prodotti-de.../stazione-per-la-cucitura-del-cavallotto.html

http://www.autotex.it/en/products/simple-solutions/card-rider-sewing/a01.aspx


----------



## ohbice

Boh, con rider cardboard già va un po' meglio... ma escono soprattutto macchine, più che cavallotti.
Basta, sono ignorante ed è inutile insistere. A me risulta, se può essere oggettivo il basarsi su google immagini, che con _sock tags _si ottengano risultati di gran lunga più centrati. Poi magari tra gli addetti ai lavori _rider cardboard è _più utilizzato, e anche l'abbreviazione _rider card _funziona alla grande. E dato che pajaki sembra ricercare un termine tecnico..._


PAJAKI said:



			Si tratta di un termine tecnico dell'industria cartotecnica. Non è precisamente un cartellino. Non so descriverlo meglio.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Bonebrescia

altro temine che usano i miei clienti inglesi: " header card "


----------



## tsoapm

_Cardboard_ non è esattamente la versione estesa di _card_ (sono termini collegati, ma comunque non è così), ma il nome del materiale. “Rider cardboard” non si direbbe.





Bonebrescia said:


> altro temine che usano i miei clienti inglesi: " header card "


In their place, I’d feel almost duty-bound to use “footer” card for socks (unless they put their socks in different place to me).  Each to their own.


----------



## ohbice

@Bonebrescia 
Bene, mandaci un'alternativa ogni due ore così siamo comodi nel commentare.


----------



## anglomania1

Hi there, 
I've found this for sock packaging cards
Any use?
Anglo


----------



## Bonebrescia

scusatemi, mi era venuto un dubbio e ho chiesto meglio! ;P
altri termini non ne ho!


----------



## ohbice

anglomania1 said:


> Hi there,
> I've found this for sock packaging cards
> Any use?
> Anglo


Bello


----------



## tsoapm

I’m definitely getting a sense of “card” consensus.


----------



## anglomania1

ohbice said:


> Bello


Shame it's a Chinese website, though!!
But it does render the idea!


----------



## MR1492

My little Google search also confirms an English use of "sock rider card."  Looking at the pictures (all the way back in Maryscotti's post #10 and Lo's in post #35) it comes to mind that the cardboard, U-shaped holder is like a little saddle.  I wonder if the Italian "cavallotto" and the English "rider" are just different takes on the saddle-shape of the sock-holder.


----------

